# Interesting low cost 48" LED light



## RxFisher (Aug 4, 2012)

I picked up a 48" LED light from Sams's $35
It fit my 55 gallon grow out tank perfectly 

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Looks good. Is the light coverage over the whole tank? It looks like it. I may have to replace my 48" shop lights. Whats your initial impression?


----------



## CowBoYReX (Nov 30, 2013)

That does look good, that's sam's club?


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

any idea on how many par you're getting?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

I believe that is the Lights of America LED Shoplight; Costco offers a similar shoplight by Feit that is cool white and 38 watts with 3700 lumen. Here is a video done by a GSAS member and LFS shopowner showing results for the Feit model and comparing it to Finnex Planted + and Finnex Stingray. FYI the Feit model provided PAR=27 @19" depth with some tannins in the water. The Planted + delivered PAR=20 @19" depth and the Finnex Stingray delivered PAR=10 @19" depth
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I-fUrI5mwo


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

@Seattle_Aquarist I would say that is good results.

And good bang for the buck.


----------



## RxFisher (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes very similar 
Got it at Sams's club
I find it to be very crisp white
Compared to my grobeams
Not what I would choose for a display tank
But great utility 
And as the video says I would use a take cover for safety 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Flip..









slightly adjusted for "eyeball" 4300k LED shop light.
turface substrate and some algae/diatoms throwing it "bit" into more yellow territory.


----------



## RxFisher (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the flip


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RxFisher (Aug 4, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

I wonder how that would stack up against a 48" fluorescent shop light with two of these in it: Shop GE 2-Pack 32-Watt 6,500K Daylight Fluorescent Tube Light Bulbs (Common: 48-in; Actual: 48-in) at Lowes.com


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

thedood said:


> I wonder how that would stack up against a 48" fluorescent shop light with two of these in it: Shop GE 2-Pack 32-Watt 6,500K Daylight Fluorescent Tube Light Bulbs (Common: 48-in; Actual: 48-in) at Lowes.com


5400 lumens vs 4500 lumens.. 

Pretty close to equal considering all factors..


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> 5400 lumens vs 4500 lumens..
> 
> Pretty close to equal considering all factors..


But the led would direct all of its light down where the tube goes everywhere. I wonder if taking reflectivity into account if the tubes have enough loss to where the led provides higher par at the substrate?.


----------



## AquaLady86 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hmm I wonder how adding a few strips of rgb would do...

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

thedood said:


> But the led would direct all of its light down where the tube goes everywhere. I wonder if taking reflectivity into account if the tubes have enough loss to where the led provides higher par at the substrate?.


some studies have shown that, on a watt/watt basis and even considering t5's can produce 100 lumens per watt when most older LED's were around 50ish the LED still outperformed t5's on a 2:1 basis. Much due to exactly what you deduced.
Which was why I 'conservatively" said they were equal-ish.. Err on the low side so to speak.
One can deal w/ more light easier than less..
That 20% less lumens of the LED is nothing really..
I just didn't want to go so far as say the light is actually say 40% stronger yet 20% less lumens..


----------

